# AGR Points



## jim55 (Sep 15, 2007)

AGR points. The double point program is starting soon, My ticket would cost $19, Chicago to Galesburg. Would I get the 100 point minimum or 200 points? Thanks, Jim


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Sep 15, 2007)

jim55 said:


> AGR points. The double point program is starting soon, My ticket would cost $19, Chicago to Galesburg. Would I get the 100 point minimum or 200 points? Thanks, Jim


Your question is answered in this thread over in the Guest Rewards forum.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 15, 2007)

AmtrakCrescent20 said:


> jim55 said:
> 
> 
> > AGR points. The double point program is starting soon, My ticket would cost $19, Chicago to Galesburg. Would I get the 100 point minimum or 200 points? Thanks, Jim
> ...


Which is where I'm moving this topic, the AGR forum.


----------

